# Pedale Xpedo Traverse Eight XCF08MC 240gramm Neu !!!



## BlueOneOne (9. März 2012)

*Pedale Xpedo Traverse Eight XCF08MC 240gramm Neu !!!*



http://www.ebay.de/itm/190649340484?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## BlueOneOne (9. März 2012)

BlueOneOne schrieb:


> *Pedale Xpedo Traverse Eight XCF08MC 240gramm Neu !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/190649340484?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649




http://www.ebay.de/itm/190649340484?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

